# Sooo Marcus Fizer....



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're going to just lose a number 4 pick like that....Guy did well for himself tonight.

Anyone else find it odd that we have no problem trying out NBDL players, but we refuse to let guys who apparently have very real talent any thing close to a chance on the basketball court?

Fizer never got a chance with this franchise and now because of that we are going to lose him for nothing, when he could very well have been a very important piece of the puzzle.

Basically he got injured and this franchise abandoned him after what he did for the team last year.

I never liked Marcus personally, but I do feel like he is the biggest example of the Bulls inability to develop talent and moreover their ability to ruin talent.

The guy obviously has game and can put major points on the board. Yet the Bulls who are clearing roster space for NBDL players are too good to employ Fizer gainfully?

This franchise hurts my head.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Even Pax and Skiles would accept E-Rob and Fizer are more talented than our NBDL players, but thats not the point. It goes beyond talent.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What exactly is the point with Fizer? He works as hard as anyone in practice. Obviously he was in favor with BC.

I think it's another example of letting personal issues influence proffessional ones.

I don't want to lump ERob in with Fizer because I think they are a little diffrent, in that I think Fizer actually does care about Basketball.

He will flourish next year with a diffrent team. At the very least he can be as good as Corliss Williamson.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Pax's reign is not looking so good. Losing Fizer for nothing because they refused to play him is going to be one of Pax's biggest mistakes.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Has everyone forgotten the Marcus Fizer Sr. who had trouble all season scoring in the paint? This is a _post player_ with a season long shooting percentage of 36%. Inconsistent minutes or not, when a power player shoots as poorly as this, _and doesn't contribute in any other area of the game_, what else are you supposed to do with him??? Continue to run him out there and watch him miss more layups and put backs?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Has everyone forgotten the Marcus Fizer Sr. who had trouble all season scoring in the paint? This is a _post player_ with a season long shooting percentage of 36%. Inconsistent minutes or not, when a power player shoots as poorly as this, _and doesn't contribute in any other area of the game_, what else are you supposed to do with him??? Continue to run him out there and watch him miss more layups and put backs?


what do you expect? really? He comes off a knee injury and clearly didnt start the season with any lift. To base his production on what he did early in the year is not overly fair. Last year he started slow, BC stuck with him and he was damn good. He is the type of player who needs consistent minutes over a 5 game stretch to find his game. He hasnt gotten it. and now, this morning, we realize we might be losing the #4 pick in the draft, and an effective player when given a chance, for nothing. Someone doesnt look so smart this morning


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> What exactly is the point with Fizer? He works as hard as anyone in practice. Obviously he was in favor with BC.
> 
> I think it's another example of letting personal issues influence proffessional ones.
> ...


Maybe he'd flourish with another team if that team was the Long Beach Jam. But if it was an NBA team he'd be playing the same number if minutes he is with the Bulls. I give Fizer one more year before he's out of the NBA for good, two years tops. He is a huge bust and that's all there is to it. He can't hold Corliss Williamson's jock.

The Bulls management and coaching staff have made many terrible mistakes, but giving no playing time to Marcus Fizer is not one of them.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe he'd flourish with another team if that team was the Long Beach Jam. But if it was an NBA team he'd be playing the same number if minutes he is with the Bulls. I give Fizer one more year before he's out of the NBA for good, two years tops. He is a huge bust and that's all there is to it. He can't hold Corliss Williamson's jock.
> ...


This is a bet Id be willing to take. Fizer will certainly be in the NBA 3 years from now. How quickly do people forget how effective he was last year before the knee injury? The funny thing is, when given a real chance to play 20 minutes a night, he has shown flashes of that old ability this year as well, including a nice weekend against Sacramento and Memphis awhile back. He will make someone a very effective scorer off the bench, it just wont be in Chicago.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't get how he went from top-notch bench player to NBDLer. He has been at over 10 points a game the last 2 years except for this one and pretty damn close his rookie year. Now this guy is super-aggressive to the hoop. His shot isn't falling because he's the type of player that's in for the long haul. How quickly people forget the going-away present at the UC this guy sent to MJ.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> what do you expect? really? He comes off a knee injury and clearly didnt start the season with any lift. To base his production on what he did early in the year is not overly fair. Last year he started slow, BC stuck with him and he was damn good. He is the type of player who needs consistent minutes over a 5 game stretch to find his game. He hasnt gotten it. and now, this morning, we realize we might be losing the #4 pick in the draft, and an effective player when given a chance, for nothing. Someone doesnt look so smart this morning


So are you suggesting he should have started the season on the injured list until he was 100% healthy? You're talking about early season production. Well, his combined Jan/Feb numbers (41/108) calculate out at 37%. Is that an indication that he's never regained his lift?

Put yourself in the coach's shoes. Regardless of the reason, if a player isn't producing do you continue to run him out there on a regular basis?

One other thing: you stated that Cartwright stuck with Fizer last season. If memory serves me, wasn't a healthy Fizer benched for nearly six weeks before he went on his offensive tear? And does that fact and last night's performance suggest a possible pattern? In other words, bench the sucker long enough to really piss him off so he actually performs up to his ability. Of course, it may be nothing more than a coincidence...then again it could be a reflection on the character of the man as well.

FF, you were right. I meant Jan/Feb, so I made the correction. Thanks for the catch!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, he's been practicing, right?

This kind of ties in with Fizer but everyone else too. I've got some real questions in regards to the job I've seen put on ERob and Fizer, but at the same time, the coaches get some benefit of doubt because they see these guys playing in practice probably three times as much as what we ever see on the court.

Because wasn't it only yesterday that Pippen, a guy who hasn't played in forever, is over the hill, and has a knee injury, came in and "dominated" the practice? If he can be the best player on the floor in a practice, it says more about these other guys than it does about him.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, his combined Feb/Mar numbers (41/108) calculate out at 37%. Is that an indication that he's never regained his lift?


Well, calling it 'Feb/Mar' numbers is a major stretch beings last night is the only game he's played in during March and in Feb he only played over 20 minutes in just 1 game. Also, looking at the numbers, it seems you meant Jan/Feb stats. And if playing time were based on FG%, there are plenty of other guys getting many more minutes that Fizer with something similar to 37%. Also, in Feb his shooting was improving as he was up to 12/28 in that month after a terrible Dec/Jan shooting 25/81 in Dec and then 28/80. in Jan 

Still, I agree that Fizer was playing horrible much of the season, and that a benching might have done him some good after Dec/Jan. Still, a 1 month long benching after Feb seems a bit excessive to me considering he was actually playing better in his reduced Feb minutes. And to bench Fizer so that his former ISU teammate with inferior talent (Shirley) can come up to replace Corie Blount on the roster and to 'earn' minutes over Fizer just looks rediculous.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned, ERob and Fizer have been treated like ****.

There's no way I would have Dupree, Linton, Shirley, etc. on the floor before either of those guys.

Both guys when given PT produce, that's what I'm looking for...

The other guys just make the # of players on the floor come out right.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> So are you suggesting he should have started the season on the injured list until he was 100% healthy? You're talking about early season production. Well, his combined Jan/Feb numbers (41/108) calculate out at 37%. Is that an indication that he's never regained his lift?
> ...


Fizer was arrested on a weapons charge last season. BC didn't bench him for 6 weeks because of his ability, but rather because Fizer was a very troubled young man. Once his legal issues were dealt with, BC gave him playing time and Fizer thrived.

This season, Fizer was supposed to be on IR rehabbing his knee until at least January. Right near the time when Cartwright was fired, Paxon surprised everyone, including BC and Fizer, by taking him off IR in November and ordering BC to play him. It was premature, obviously, and yet another example of Paxon's poor basketball judgement. And the rush to play him clearly set his rehab and recovery back months.

Yeah, Mikedc, the coaches see him in practice. A gimpy shadow of his former self (of last season). Last night he showed he may be all the way back, but our genius of a GM has surely let it be known to our genius of a coach that Fizer's days as a Bull are numbered and he's going to be allowed to walk. Our future is guys like Shirley. So why play Fizer?

From all accounts I've seen, Fizer worked his tail off rehabilitating his knee after the surgery, and has had nothing but the best kind of attitude since day 1. 

JC had a similar injury and basically proved that you can come back from that kind of injury and play at a top level. Unlike JC, Fizer has demonstrated no fear of contact or re-injury after coming back. He's shown no fear even while playing on a gimpy knee, before he was fully recovered. And last night he showed that he's still a quality player, like the Fizer we saw last season.

Fizer put up ~13 PPG on a team with Brad Miller and Artest and Mercer, all three scoring the same or better. This was before the Rose trade. He IS the guy we kept of that bunch, and I see no reason why he can't be a similar player to any of those 3, given the opportunity as he was (and proved) last season.

This season, like last, demonstrated that this team actually needs what a healthy Fizer brings. Instant scoring, a guy who'll go to the hoop and draw fouls, a guy who can score and rebound (as opposed to just rebounding), and a guy who can take some of the offensive load off of our perimieter players.

Corliss Williamson? I think Fizer's going to prove to be better than that for some other team next season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dated Oct. 13, 2003

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1013/1445305.html

CHICAGO -- Chicago Bulls forward Marcus Fizer was charged with having a loaded gun in his car and driving with a suspended license early Sunday morning.

Illinois State Police Sgt. Wayne Winterberg said Fizer was pulled over just after 2 a.m. for having illegal tinted windows on his sport-utility vehicle.

Police then found Fizer was driving with a suspended license. While preparing to tow his car, police searched it and found a .40-caliber gun, Winterberg said.

Fizer appeared before Cook County Circuit Court Judge Margaret Mary Brosnahan, who set bond at $5,000, said Marcy Jensen, a spokesman for the Cook County state attorney. Jensen said that Fizer, released after posting bond, is due back in court Oct. 21.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Fizer was arrested on a weapons charge last season. BC didn't bench him for 6 weeks because of his ability, but rather because Fizer was a very troubled young man. Once his legal issues were dealt with, BC gave him playing time and Fizer thrived.


This is not why Fizer didn't play. It was b/c Fizer was out of shape and not playing well. BC said so himself.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Fizer was arrested on a weapons charge last season. BC didn't bench him for 6 weeks because of his ability, but rather because Fizer was a very troubled young man. Once his legal issues were dealt with, BC gave him playing time and Fizer thrived.
> ...


This is an outstanding post...


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Well, he's been practicing, right?
> 
> This kind of ties in with Fizer but everyone else too. I've got some real questions in regards to the job I've seen put on ERob and Fizer, but at the same time, the coaches get some benefit of doubt because they see these guys playing in practice probably three times as much as what we ever see on the court.
> ...


I believe Skiles wants him to concentrate on other things besides scoring the ball and bring energy in those areas.So I think to Skiles rotating correcty on defense ,making the extra pass, and crashing the boards is more important to him than Fizers scoring which Im sure everyone knows he can do .


When I read the Pip comment I laughed because here we are with Gill not 100% ,Kirk and jamal on fumes after both playing more minutes than they ever have in there lives over the course of the season and Pip decides he wants to make a appearance and "dominate" a practice filled with the Duprees,Lyntons during the last ten games of the season .That Pip sure dos know how to string'em along to get that money .


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not why Fizer didn't play. It was b/c Fizer was out of shape and not playing well. BC said so himself.


That is also my recollection.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> That is also my recollection.


Me three.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bulls.com obviously doesn't want to bring up the gun arrest.

http://www.nba.com.br/bulls/news/fizer_030501.html

Unfortunately, personal tragedy struck last summer when Fizer lost a close friend, Danielle Roberson, who died in an automobile accident. Consequently, he reported to training camp overweight and battling depression. <B>In November, his <I>lack of focus</I> landed him a seat deep on the bench behind rookie Lonny Baxter, and he played just 16 minutes over a nine-game stretch.</B> The demotion to third-string seemed to light a fire under him, and much to his credit, he never complained or second-guessed head coach, Bill Cartwright.

“I’m really proud of the way Marcus handled the situation,” says teammate Fred Hoiberg. “He was always the first guy off the bench cheering for the other guys. He was at practice early working on his game, and he kept his head up. I’m proud of how he kept his composure through that whole thing and I think he’ll be better because of it.”


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> bulls.com obviously doesn't want to bring up the gun arrest.
> 
> http://www.nba.com.br/bulls/news/fizer_030501.html
> ...


This I can agree with. He was out of shape and not playing well to start the season. The loss of his close friend over the summer was a factor in that. I don't think the gun charge has anything to do with it, as that simply happened due to Fizer being a bit paranoid after Rose got shot at in LA over the summer, and as a result, Fizer was illegally keeping a gun under the seat of his vehicle and when he got pulled over for having too dark of tint on the windows of his new car he got busted for it. Fizer has been the best Bull in terms of volunteering time to the community and reacting maturely to the hand he's dealt with on the team, so painting him as a gun weilding troubled young man at the start of last season seems a bit extreme to me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> This I can agree with. He was out of shape and not playing well to start the season. The loss of his close friend over the summer was a factor in that. I don't think the gun charge has anything to do with it, as that simply happened due to Fizer being a bit paranoid after Rose got shot at in LA over the summer, and as a result, Fizer was illegally keeping a gun under the seat of his vehicle and when he got pulled over for having too dark of tint on the windows of his new car he got busted for it. Fizer has been the best Bull in terms of volunteering time to the community and reacting maturely to the hand he's dealt with on the team, so painting him as a gun weilding troubled young man at the start of last season seems a bit extreme to me.


I do not want to even suggest that Fizer is/was some sort of gun wielding troubled young man at the start of last season. What I do mean to suggest is that his troubles stemmed from being arrested and having to go through the court ordeal and the threat of serving time in jail.

Unfortunately, I can't find the old articles about it on the tribune site, but I am 100% sure I read an article where Cartwright talked about those things being a distraction. I'm also 100% sure that when his case was disposed, he returned to the lineup.

And the reason why the Bulls' official site doesn't talk about the arrest is that THEY don't want to portray marcus as a gun toting troubled young man.

I did to back and look at the game logs, and Fizer did play early in the season and he played well enough. At least that's what the stats showed. Several 20 minute games to start the season, with 5-10 type shooting nights, and 4 to 6 rebounds.

Peace!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have tried in the past to bring to this forum situation with Marcus. I believe he will be very good contributor to the team.

But many of you guys still saying that he will be gone. 
I thought we could match any other team offer. Is it true?


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I have tried in the past to bring to this forum situation with Marcus. I believe he will be very good contributor to the team.
> 
> But many of you guys still saying that he will be gone.
> I thought we could match any other team offer. Is it true?


That is true, the Bulls could match any offers and the offers might be pretty reasonable considering how little & poorly Fizer has played much of this season. Maybe that is what gives Paxson a glimmer of hope for doing a sign & trade deal involving Fizer over the summer. Given the way Fizer has been treated this year, I think it's safe to say that he'd prefer a fresh start with a new team.

And with Chandler, JYD and AD already locked up for next year at PF, does it really make sense to invest money in Fizer at that same position? Particularly when the GM & coach seem to be wanting to have only defensive minded role players (possibly with CBA talent-level) beyond the core young talent of TC/EC/KH/JC in order to institute a defensive mindset. I agree that Fizer could potentially play a prominent role on this team in the future, however I just don't expect this regime to give him that opportunity.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> We're going to just lose a number 4 pick like that....Guy did well for himself tonight.
> 
> Anyone else find it odd that we have no problem trying out NBDL players, but we refuse to let guys who apparently have very real talent any thing close to a chance on the basketball court?
> ...


I've always said that people complain about the loss of Jamal, but it's Fizer that may end up really hurting us.

I've never understood the organizations stance toward him.

There's a lot that goes on that the public never hears about (like the real reasons Artest had to leave town), so maybe theres something with Fizer too.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> what do you expect? really? He comes off a knee injury and clearly didnt start the season with any lift. To base his production on what he did early in the year is not overly fair. Last year he started slow, BC stuck with him and he was damn good. He is the type of player who needs consistent minutes over a 5 game stretch to find his game. He hasnt gotten it. and now, this morning, we realize we might be losing the #4 pick in the draft, and an effective player when given a chance, for nothing.


End of the world is near folks...I agree with both rLucas and Future in one thread...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

As those of you whom I have been conversing with for some time now know .. I have long been a believer in Marcus Fizer 

Here are some other perspectives to consider about the man :

I can't remember the exact link or sources but there has been features written about Marcus Fizer with the guts of it being on his dogmatic singlemindness and his refusal to yield to authority if he does not believe that authority to be right and the principle position of their disclipline that they are trying to administer to be wrong

I really wish I could find the article but I do recall Marcus admitting ( to paraphrase ) 

_

I got into trouble as a kid and would get whipped - sometimes deserved but other times not deserved . On those latter occasions I knew I was right and I hadn't done anything wrong but I wasn't going to back down and admit I did something that I didn't do - or agree to something that I believed to be wrong -just to save myself a whipping _

Take this into consideration with his supposed deep religious beliefs as well .. and it would not be unreasonable to profile Marcus Fizer as a strong minded individual who has definate views on things and who will no abandon his views/beliefs if they are incongruent to him "getting along"

What I am suggesting is that Marcus is anything but weak willed and is not a kiss arse . Not a guy that plays politics when sometimes , as they say , discretion is the better part of valour - meaning that he won't compromise himself just to make things better for himself 

This issue is underscored by the fact that KC Johnson and Mike McGraw have both previously noted how much of a problem Marcus Fizer has had with officials - and they with him - which further promotes the notion of the problem Marcus Fizer has with erroneous authority 

I don't believe work and dedication to it has ever been an issue for Marcus Fizer except for the beginning of last season - and there were extenuating circumstances as have already been brought up in this thread ( re death of close personal friend and how it effected him ) 

There have been times on the basketball court where his decision making has been off .. most notably his continual charging fouls which is a classic case of Marcus wanting to take it all on and lead .. and I do think his personality does have assertive leadership built into it ... but it is this within his personality which is too strong at times and overrides a more balanced decision making process which would have him playing in the flow of the game better 

What it really is an issue of .. and part of a broader issue ... is this :

* Are we the only team in the NBA that have players with special needs to be met in the very important and under the radar science of man management *

I'll follow that up with :

* How good is our management in being able to deal with individual personalities effectively whereby we can help them be the best that they can be .. which ultimately allows our basketball team be the best it can be ? *

By drawing lines in sand and communicating through the media ... all this does is alienate and destroy your talent through a zero sum game 

Yes authority and rules have to be established ... but there comes a time when you have to question whether such strategy is round pegging in square holes and whether such strategy of "Ma and Pa back in the good ole days tough love" really cuts it when dynamics and factors effecting players today are way different as to what they were 10 years ago and beyond 

You know we haven't been punked in the talent pool 

Yes some players we have drafted or acquired are more talented than others and some are not .. but the point is we have talent and have had talent to work with

There comes a time when you just can't blame it on bad luck or the player anymore.. it goes deeper than that into a bigger systematic and structural issue of the organisation as a whole and how it thinks which is representative of the culture that it promulgates

Question is : Is our culture contemporary ? Fluid enough to adapt ? Has previous success ruined us ?- the triangle screwed us unnecessarily for ages because we thought it was the only offense - case in point 

Hard work is hard work though and as much as some of the guys were out of shape so too the minds of our management have been lazy and out of shape for some time 

But with regard to Marcus Fizer here is a guy of strong mind and body .. where the talent is not in question .. just in effectiveness which is a two way street between player and coach/management . And if the player has proven that work is not the issue then there is something to work with ... if there has been preparedness and capacity for management to really work with this person and find out the way to make them more effective if the talent and work propositions are already there

And Management has failed miserably on this front 

They brought Marcus back in late December/January /February just to suit their aims of trying to bump trade value and deal him . Didn't do anything for Marcus though as he was not ready and should have had more time to rehab properly ( he was probably 6 weeks too early ) 

So he comes back , struggles ( on a team that is struggling mightlity anyway which is so disjointed and all over the place ) and these two factors combined have him produce what he produced - which is fodder for people to state 

_ The guy's a bum - can't play _

And all the convenient labels 

_ Can't defend , can't pass , doesn't rebound etc etc _

Well no one on this team on the forward line - _really defends_

Antonio Davis has been shooting 40% and under since coming across and has been fairly ineffective defensively ( even though he has been a consistent boarder ) 

And don't get me started on our guards FG percentages ..oh but that's right .. poor little Kirky is run ragged and has no help and diddums has tired legs so he can't shoot .. oh there there

And Jamal ? Well he defends less consistently than Marcus Fizer (IMO) and forces his offense too from questionable spots just as Marcus does. But comparatively to Marcus on this issue he gets a free pass 

As the debate that has been brought up on the "Hinrich lacks motivation thread" there is most cetainly a whole raft of double standards that exist on this team .

But not only on this team .. in the league in general in how perceptions are formed and how they get promulgated and how they perpetuate and stick - rightly and wrongly 

Marcus Fizer can play and someone is going to get him for nothing next year courtesy of the Bulls destroying their own asset and consequently damaging his market/career somewhat 

If I were Henry Thomas I would advise him to go short over 2 years with a player option for 2nd year to a team/ system that is truly going to be conjucive to his style and let him pick his mark in free agency next summer or the summer after

I still say he is the best 6th man in basketball waiting to be harnassed properly 

Good job Pax

Good job Coach Skiles


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well, like rlucas said, don't forget how good he was B4 the injury.

was always in favor of paying him one more year. Whats the reason not to? At the least he would be an expiring deal to trade at next deadline. And with the Chandler trade talk, we could need him. If he was a regular rebounder, it would/should be a lock........No doubt Marcus would hate it, but all he wants is PT


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> well, like rlucas said, don't forget how good he was B4 the injury.
> 
> was always in favor of paying him one more year. Whats the reason not to? At the least he would be an expiring deal to trade at next deadline. And with the Chandler trade talk, we could need him. If he was a regular rebounder, it would/should be a lock


Can't trade on the 1 year qualifying offer

We'd have to renounce the RFA but would we still hold bird rights ?

I don't think so 

Which means we would have to sign and trade him for part of our MLE .. in which case why would he do us any favours

He could just go and sign for part of that somewhere else


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

you mean we can't trade him next season FJ? Not sure i understand what you said


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> you mean we can't trade him next season FJ?


Not if we extend him a 1 year qualifying offer 

Like I said we would have to renounce his RFA then resign him as part of our MLE and sign and trade him 

But yeeeeeeeeeaaaah like Marcus and his agent will be down for that


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> Question is : Is our culture contemporary ? Fluid enough to adapt ? Has previous success ruined us ?- the triangle screwed us unnecessarily for ages because we thought it was the only offense - case in point


Good question.

I don't know the answer, but it's a great point you've brought up.

It's also the reason why I thought it was necessary to bring an insider in. Our guys didn't know how to run _basic_ NBA sets...because the only thing they'd been taught was the triangle?

Why?

Because the guys in charge had only seen and used the triangle.

The more I think about it...the more I think these guys should ALL be given another summer and season togather with Skiles...and maybe Skiles should start befriending Reinsdorf and whispering in his ear...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Not if we extend him a 1 year qualifying offer
> ...


i never new you can't trade a guy in his fifth season  Wonder what the rationale is for that one:| 

But as far as a sign and trade this summer, yeah i understand that part, but i wasn't considering the MLE part. BTW, i heard the Bulls were exploring sign and trade possibilities. Maybe thats why he got activated


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> i never new you can't trade a guy in his fifth season  Wonder what the rationale is for that one:|
> 
> But as far as a sign and trade this summer, yeah i understand that part, but i wasn't considering the MLE part. BTW, i heard the Bulls were exploring sign and trade possibilities. Maybe thats why he got activated


I think you can trade him _ if you extend him _ and then he is part of the BYC stipulations 

But just picking up a qualifying offer for 1 year such that they will be UFA next season ... I am pretty sure that this is not possible 

For Fize to be signed and traded and for BYC not to apply it would have to be for the scale of his current qualifying offer with tenure attached

And the way things are for Marcus's market no one is going to commit that money over time to him 

Thank the incompetent Bulls management for that one

Thanks a million 

Its about all he'll get


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Well, he's been practicing, right?
> 
> This kind of ties in with Fizer but everyone else too. I've got some real questions in regards to the job I've seen put on ERob and Fizer, but at the same time, the coaches get some benefit of doubt because they see these guys playing in practice probably three times as much as what we ever see on the court.
> ...


to me it says more about the person's guarding him namely robinson dupree and LJIII


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> This is a bet Id be willing to take. Fizer will certainly be in the NBA 3 years from now. How quickly do people forget how effective he was last year before the knee injury? The funny thing is, when given a real chance to play 20 minutes a night, he has shown flashes of that old ability this year as well, including a nice weekend against Sacramento and Memphis awhile back. He will make someone a very effective scorer off the bench, it just wont be in Chicago.





> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> As far as I'm concerned, ERob and Fizer have been treated like ****.
> 
> There's no way I would have Dupree, Linton, Shirley, etc. on the floor before either of those guys.
> ...


As of right now, Ronald Dupree and Linton Johnson are on NBA rosters, but Marcus Fizer and Eddie Robinson are out of the league.

Maybe John Paxson is a better evaluator of talent than you think he is.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus Fizer and Eddie Robinson are out of the league.


Thats quite a stretch.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats quite a stretch.


It is?


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Man I forgot all about Fizer, where the hell is he? Forget about Baxter lets get Fizer back.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, no one is going to sign a guy that's injured. I expect when he's fully recovered someone will sign Fizer up.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Fizer would never sign with the Bulls again. He really hated being here, and I give him credit for being a professional and not whining about it. He was really doomed to fail because of the position he was placed in. On the other hand, I'm not terribly upset about losing him for nothing despite being a #4 overall pick. The Bulls had incredible draft position in 2000 w/ the #4 and #7 picks, and most years that would've been golden. But of course the 2000 draft was arguably the worst in NBA history; I think there were more busts than quality players coming out of that draft. Swift, Miles, Fizer, Dermarr Johnson, the list goes on. Not that Swift and Miles are bad players, they're just not your typical #2 and #3 picks in most drafts.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e=rob got cut a few days ago , he will be signed soon enough and fizer got signed today


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Fizer signs in Milwaukee


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Excellent signing.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Excellent signing.


Agree


----------

